# Wago 750-642 und Verschlüsselung



## Sprocky (15 November 2015)

Hallo!
Kann mir jemand (von Wago) sagen, ob der Baustein 750-642 von Wago zur Kommunikation via Enocean mit der Authentifizierung, Verschlüsselung bzw. Rolling Code umgehen kann? 

In der Dokumentation habe ich nichts gefunden ... Aber das muss ja nicht heißen ... ;-)

Danke!

Sprocky


----------



## Sprocky (18 November 2015)

Hm... Kann niemand von Wago da eine Antwort zugeben? 

Schade.


----------



## danhw (19 November 2015)

Am besten mal direkt beim Support nachfragen, glaube nicht dass die Mitarbeiter ständig die Foren nach Fragen durchforsten.

Gruß


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (23 November 2015)

Hallo,

Unser EnOcean Modul 750-642, liefert uns in unsere Kontroller ausschließlich die Nutzdaten.
Eine Auf-/Verschlüsselung durch unsere fertige EnOcean Applikationen, aus unserer Bibliothek, ist nicht möglich.
Bitte ergänze mich, sollte ich mit dieser Antwort den Hintergrund deiner Frage nicht ganz geklärt haben.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Sprocky (24 November 2015)

Hallo!
Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Der erste Satz ist schon mal gut. Allerdings weiß ich bei den weiteren nicht, ob wir das gleiche meinen. Ich habe von Enocean mal eine Pressemitteilung gefunden. Mir geht es um den Kanal zwischen Empfänger (z.B. Wago) und den Sendern. Dort gibt es die Optionen mit den Stichworten "Rolling Code" bzw. "Authentifizierungscode"auf dem Weg zur "AES-Verschlüsselung"... um es hier nur anzudeuten.

Mich interessiert, ob der Wago-Empfänger dies unterstützt.

Danke


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (26 November 2015)

Hallo,

freut mich, dass meine Aussage schon mal weiter geholfen hat. Die von EnOcean angekündigten Sicherheitserweiterungen, sind derzeit nicht in der 750 642 Klemme, sowie in unseren Software-Lösungen (EnOcean_05.lib) integriert. Eine Erweiterung unseres Portfolios für die angesprochenen Verschlüsselungsmethoden ist geplant. Einen genauen Zeitraum für die Veröffentlichung dieser Spezifikation in unseren Produkten, kann ich im Moment noch nicht geben.

Ich hoffe ich konnte trotzdem weiterhelfen.


----------

